# [redacted]



## sakansi (Jun 20, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear _sakansi_...welcome to Artist Forum!

A tool the professionals use to render their characters consistently is a character reference or (as this site calls it) character *model* sheet. Please web search either term to see more great examples.


----------



## sakansi (Jun 20, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Actually, it's usually the character's creator who has to come up with this because, since this is a product of _*your*_ imagination, you're the only who knows what the character should look like at different angles and stuff.

The link I gave you did talk about lots of animators drawing one character consistently, but also comic boook artists, graphic novelists, illustrators, toymakers..anyone who depicts a character in a serial or sequencial way typically use some reference sheet.


----------



## sakansi (Jun 20, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay...I think I get you now.

The issue is more basic: until you can redraw something you see acceptably fathfully, you should hold off on your own characters.

Your next mission, should you decide to accept it, is to *practice *tracing*, copying and redrawing* _everything_....newspaper comics, magazine covers, novel covers, cereal boxes, family photos..anything handy. I starred (*) tracing because, really, when an artist draws something 
representational, even without a physical picture, what they're doing is 'tracing' an image they see in their minds.

The good news is that right now you can see that for whatever reason(s), each time you try to redraw the same dragon, it doesn't look the same. Probably you'll redo certain details but will get sloppy on proportion and positioning. ...like, you'll try to redraw a dragon that has two horns on his/her head; you do the two horns...but they're thicker or not in the front or don't have quite the same curve or same length or the head is bigger or a more oval than round and the neck is different, etc so that in the end, its just not the same dragon, right?

Practice...you just can't skip or sidestep the *hours and hours* it takes develop an eye for that...months...weeks...._years_ even.

Our "jeff" is one of the best here when it comes to drawing representational/photo-realistic portraits. He has an exhibit coming up, even. But read here how he says, he "put a few more hours in". So how long does it take for him to draw one of his exceptional portrats? Do you spend one hour drawing a dragon?

Here's a good mantra: get good (or, work slow until you), get fast (as in, make less fundamental mistakes and/or correct mistakes faster) then get good and fast. There's no shotcut.

To (finally) answer you very first question, we've ALL had that problem, and if we're not careful or watchful of it, we can add hours of work fixing something we messed up on along the way. We press on and get it done.


----------



## sakansi (Jun 20, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## kevinsand (Jun 23, 2013)

sakansi said:


> Thank you. I dont only draw dragons but I also draw things I see and I hope Im going to fix this problem somehow.



I agree with Corydulos, it's just a mather of practicing... just draw it over and over again in the same angel... when you get the feeling then you should start drawing it from other angels


----------

